# My New 12x20 shed/workshop



## davester84

Ok, I have been holding off on sharing my progress until I made some headway....I am now ready to start sharing.
Last month I had a company come out and build me a shed (I didnt have the time to do it myself and I wouldnt have trusted my work if I did).
After that, is where my solo work begins.....
I decided to close off 2/3 of the shed ceiling with an attic (we needed storage space, plus it means less space for cooling). Its a small attic, but I am happy with how it came out. The ceiling height under the attic is about 7'3". I left the other 1/3 of the shed open and it will have 8 ft side walls with about 9.5 ft ceiling height when I am done with it.
I have some "electrician helper" experience. So I wired the shed with electrical and had a electrician friend come out to help me hooking it up to the panel at the house. I put in a lot of outlets! I didnt run any 220 cause i dont have any 220 tools. I figured I will add it when and if I need it.
I also completely insulated the walls and I am still working to insulate the ceilling. After much contemplation, I decided to go with drywall over wood for the walls. I have never had the opportunity to dabble with drywall work, so I thought this would be a good learning time....I am very pleased with how it came out. No seams!  I liked the idea of plywood, but it was much more expensive and is more flammable. Plus, like I said, I wanted to learn how to do drywall. (hope to never have to do it again though...not fun).
For the ceiling, I have decided to clean up some old pallets and use them to give the shop a nice rustic look. I think this is coming out well, but is a lot of work. But since I am broke....pallets are free and I am happy. It is still a big work in progress.
This week, I am working to paint the flooring. I am covering the seam as best as possible but expect them to still appear after painting. It wont be perfect, but its my easiest and cheapest option for right now. I am going to paint it with slate grey gloss porch floor paint. Fingers crossed....
After the floor dries....the tools will begin to move in and I will start to work on benches, shelving, and finish insulating the roof and the pallet ceiling.
Anyways, without further rambling here are some photos....I will add more as I progress. Thanks for looking and please feel free to give me any and all suggestions. This is the first time I have ever done anything like this. It is very exciting, but I want to move in NOW! Patience Patience.....


----------



## adot45

Way to go, I'm glad you have a shop now. Drywall....wow.....super.


----------



## Burb

Looks great so far. 

I've been toying with the idea for a shed as my next shop. The main reason our house is for sale and all the houses we've been looking at just don't have the space for an actual shop or they are in City limits which won't allow one. I'm not sure a 12x20 would work, but I don't know. My current shed is a 12x16 and I have a hard time thinking 4' more will work. I just have too many "big" tools.


----------



## davester84

Burb said:


> Looks great so far.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea for a shed as my next shop. The main reason our house is for sale and all the houses we've been looking at just don't have the space for an actual shop or they are in City limits which won't allow one. I'm not sure a 12x20 would work, but I don't know. My current shed is a 12x16 and I have a hard time thinking 4' more will work. I just have too many "big" tools.


Yes, it's a tight fit, but it is bigger than the space I was taking up in the garage. Plus I still have the garage for wood storage and such..... My wife just doesn't know that I plan to still use the garage as "overflow"... One thing at a time.


----------



## Burb

davester84 said:


> Yes, it's a tight fit, but it is bigger than the space I was taking up in the garage. Plus I still have the garage for wood storage and such..... My wife just doesn't know that I plan to still use the garage as "overflow"... One thing at a time.


I currently have taken over our house garage. At least for the most part. I guess time will tell what I get to work with.


----------



## RexB

A suggestion; instead of the two plug outlets switch to the four plug ones. I have a 10x20 and wished I'd done that.


----------



## davester84

RexB said:


> A suggestion; instead of the two plug outlets switch to the four plug ones. I have a 10x20 and wished I'd done that.


I did do a few double outlets.. I have 3 double outlets in the ceiling. And one on one of the walls. It's too late for me to change them now that the walls are finished, but I think I have enough. I have over 30+ outlets in the shed which makes over 60 plugs. Some are below bench height and some above bench height. I should be good, plus when I build my workbenches, I plan to build in some power strips.


----------



## MT Stringer

I can just hear you now..."Honeee, remember that part of the garage I cleared out? Well, I need to set up a spray booth!"


----------



## nbo10

Burb said:


> they are in City limits which won't allow one.


How does the city limit workshops? Is it buildable sq-ft per lot area or something.


----------



## Burb

nbo10 said:


> How does the city limit workshops? Is it buildable sq-ft per lot area or something.


The issue is any structure other than your home. You need a permit to build or remodel anything and they don't generally approve anything bigger than 8x8 for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## MT Stringer

For me it is the HOA that dictates specs. 120 sq ft and eves have to be lower than the house. That's why I made mine 10x12 and slightly less than 8 feet sides.


----------



## davester84

My Pallet ceiling and flooring is coming along nicely....


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I'm excited for you! It's looking great so far. I like the pallet slat ceiling. It's a nice touch.


----------



## davester84

I've been busy with "life", but I have managed to get some more progress the past few weeks...
I finished the pallet ceiling under the attic (except for access hole).








I officially moved in my tools and now use it as a workshop.
I found a old entertainment center on the side of the road last week and put wheels on it and made it my portable drill press table.








I also built me a peg board cabinet (from woodshop magazine) and built me a workbench using hardwood flooring and some t-track which was inspired by BernieL.







I also installed the drop-down casters from rockler on the bench. I made the bench the right height to also work as an outfeed table for my table saw should I need to have extra support, I can just wheel it over. I am pretty impressed by these flip up casters. Gonna order another set for my 2nd bench that I hope to build in a couple weeks.

Still have lots of more things to do....but progress takes time! I am enjoying it!
Thanks


----------



## Tilaran

Outlets in the ceiling ! Fantastic !


----------



## ryan50hrl

Tilaran said:


> Outlets in the ceiling ! Fantastic !


My ceiling outlets are some of the most used ones in my shop!!


----------



## Tilaran

Is the attic floor palletizzzed too ? Man. That's a touch of class !


----------



## Tilaran

ryan50hrl said:


> My ceiling outlets are some of the most used ones in my shop!!


My ceiling is 16 feet but I have hallucinations of a 2 x 12 hanging from chains with a whole gang of boxes.....and more lights ! On flex arms !
:thumbsup:


----------



## davester84

ryan50hrl said:


> My ceiling outlets are some of the most used ones in my shop!!


Yes, I didn't think I'd use them that much.... But I have found them quite convenient! I am glad I put them in.


----------



## davester84

Tilaran said:


> Is the attic floor palletizzzed too ? Man. That's a touch of class !


No, just the bottom that you see from the floor.... The inside is just plywood. Everyone that come by my shop seems to really like the look and feel of it. But boy was it painful taking those pallets apart! (still have the other half of shop to do)


----------



## Tilaran

Man. Something so obvious and overlooked. God Save the internet ( and kill that f#$^$#@g queen)


----------



## Tilaran

davester84 said:


> No, just the bottom that you see from the floor.... The inside is just plywood. Everyone that come by my shop seems to really like the look and feel of it. But boy was it painful taking those pallets apart! (still have the other half of shop to do)


It's worth it. It reminds me of the old days when guys took apart old barns and used the stuff in basements to create a cowboy bar atmosphere. Awesome.


----------



## Tilaran

Now. Here comes the "me being me" part .
I refer to North Floridastan as "da lil town of Methlehem". Stark. Palatka. Yupp.
Get a simple battery powered motion detector and Screaming Siren from Hell.
Nothing fancy. Fancy = problems.


----------



## J Thomas

That's a real nice looking job! I like the layout & dittos on the overhead outlets.
Wheres the obligatory beer fridge??
..Jon..


----------



## Marine04

How much does a shed like that cost to have built? I really am considering it because I only have half of a garage to work in. All I would need done is the shed built, with a small loft to store lumber, and 2-4 windows. I can run the electrical myself.


----------



## davester84

Marine04 said:


> How much does a shed like that cost to have built? I really am considering it because I only have half of a garage to work in. All I would need done is the shed built, with a small loft to store lumber, and 2-4 windows. I can run the electrical myself.


The shed was $4300 after tax. I built the attic inside and did all electrical and interior work myself. 
I was in the same boat as you trying to share the garage with the minivan and kids toys.


----------



## Marine04

davester84 said:


> The shed was $4300 after tax. I built the attic inside and did all electrical and interior work myself. I was in the same boat as you trying to share the garage with the minivan and kids toys.


That's a really good price. I should be able to do that with my tax return. I've seen the tough sheds at Home Depot and have seen models that come with a loft for a little extra so I may add that on but will do like you and do the interior myself and probably run a 60amp circuit of my panel out there and set a sub panel for a lighting circuit and maybe 3 circuits of recepticles and dedicate one for a window unit that does heat and air. I can't see myself needing more than 2 circuits of outlets since I won't be running more than one tool at a time and just have the extras for just incase add on


----------



## davester84

Marine04 said:


> That's a really good price. I should be able to do that with my tax return. I've seen the tough sheds at Home Depot and have seen models that come with a loft for a little extra so I may add that on but will do like you and do the interior myself and probably run a 60amp circuit of my panel out there and set a sub panel for a lighting circuit and maybe 3 circuits of recepticles and dedicate one for a window unit that does heat and air. I can't see myself needing more than 2 circuits of outlets since I won't be running more than one tool at a time and just have the extras for just incase add on


I have 6 circuits. I have 3 outlet circuits (left wall, right wall, and ceiling). Lights on separate circuit. Dust collector on its own circuit. And AC on its own circuit.


----------



## Marine04

davester84 said:


> I have 6 circuits. I have 3 outlet circuits (left wall, right wall, and ceiling). Lights on separate circuit. Dust collector on its own circuit. And AC on its own circuit.


Nice! Sounds like you have a good setup


----------



## davester84

Marine04 said:


> Nice! Sounds like you have a good setup


I think so... Time will tell. I still got a lot of interior work to do, but it's functional. I have been working in it for about 2 weeks now and I don't miss the garage at all.


----------



## kymike

I bought a new house back in april and there is a one car garage in the basement I called dibs on that quick. Its 12x20 and once I get it organized it will be awesome. I don't have a table saw so that frees up some room. I'm building an 8' long bench with cabinets for the base, I'm buliding the cabinet. Its a good size shop for just about any project. Once I get the cabinet built and get everything organized it will be very productive.


----------



## spark0506

Nice job on the shed. Love the wood pallet ceiling.


----------



## Marine04

davester84 said:


> I think so... Time will tell. I still got a lot of interior work to do, but it's functional. I have been working in it for about 2 weeks now and I don't miss the garage at all.


I wouldn't miss the garage either lol. At least you have it functioning so you can do all of the rest of the work in there. I'm pretty jealous ;-) I can't wait to have a actual shop to work in


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Looking great! You did a nice job on the workbench and hanging tool storage. And, of course, the pallet ceiling is a nice touch too. :thumbup:


----------



## Drobbins329

Ah dreams.... I would like a dedicated workspace like that someday. 

Any tricks you can give me on convincing my wife? Currently I am in our basement. Our damp basement.


----------



## davester84

More Progress to show...since my wife shows no sign of enthusiasm when I show her.....

Finally put together the dust collection cart and ducting.








Added a wood rack (more racks to come).








I am rather fond of this....made a dust collection enclosure out of a old plastic bin I found on the side of the road. It cut down on the dust by about 80%.








I also built my second workbench....still have to add the hardwood flooring, t-track, and vise

Here's an overall panoramic view so far.....


----------



## kymike

Dude your shop looks AWESOME!


----------



## Marine04

davester84 said:


> More Progress to show...since my wife shows no sign of enthusiasm when I show her..... Finally put together the dust collection cart and ducting. Added a wood rack (more racks to come). I am rather fond of this....made a dust collection enclosure out of a old plastic bin I found on the side of the road. It cut down on the dust by about 80%. I also built my second workbench....still have to add the hardwood flooring, t-track, and vise Here's an overall panoramic view so far.....


That's awesome man! I can't wait until I can build one. Looks like you have a pretty nice dust collection system too! What company did you use to build it? I'm looking into rough shed but they don't advertise buildings that size


----------



## davester84

Marine04 said:


> That's awesome man! I can't wait until I can build one. Looks like you have a pretty nice dust collection system too! What company did you use to build it? I'm looking into rough shed but they don't advertise buildings that size


It was a company out of Pensacola, FL. "Florida finest structures". I don't know where your located, but they service the Florida pan handle and lower Alabama, I think. They are about 1.5 hrs from me, but they were a better deal than the local companies. Good luck


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Your shop is coming along pretty quickly and it's looking rather nice so far.

I'm liking how you mounted the dust collector to a shop made cart. I have that same dust separator lid (but not the metal trash can, yet). With your setup the entire system takes up only a little more space than the original metal dust collector cart. I been trying to figure out where to put it all in my own shop. Now I have an answer. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## landman

davester84 said:


> I also installed the drop-down casters from rockler on the bench. I made the bench the right height to also work as an outfeed table for my table saw should I need to have extra support, I can just wheel it over. I am pretty impressed by these flip up casters. Gonna order another set for my 2nd bench that I hope to build in a couple weeks.
> 
> Still have lots of more things to do....but progress takes time! I am enjoying it!
> Thanks


Dave, do you have a photo or link to the drop down casters you used, I thinl I'd like to install some on my bench.


----------



## J Thomas

That's looking great Dave. I need to cobble up a DC for my shop. Got the motor & blower and a 30 gallon trash can. The rest I'll have to build on a roll around base. Not feasible for running duct work.
You keep posting pics & I'll keep drooling:yes:
..Jon..


----------



## BernieL

Nice looking shop Dave and although I dislike pallets (was a trucker all my life), I must say they look great as your workshop ceiling - it's a warm look for the shop. I'm also cursed with low ceilings but I manage ok. This winter I plan on converting my workbench into a height adjustable bench. I'm thinking of cutting the legs and replacing them with telescoping ones with the use of an RV jack that would give 24 inches to play with. But with your mobile system and your open ceiling on one end of your shop - you've set yourself up nicely. I'm sure those t-tracks will be used. Nice job and enjoy!


----------



## davester84

landman said:


> Dave, do you have a photo or link to the drop down casters you used, I thinl I'd like to install some on my bench.


http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30842&site=ROCKLER


----------



## davester84

Thank you everyone for the kind comments. Its been a great learning experience.


----------



## Medevack1

WOW looks awesome now i know what to do with my open ceiling!!!!!!


----------



## RepairmanJack

Really appreciate the pictures in your posts. I've got a basement shop with almost exactly the same dimensions (11.5 x 21). Seeing how you arranged things is helpful as I try to reconfigure my own shop and fit the needed pieces into the puzzle


----------



## captainawesome

Davester, the shop is coming along well, and at a rapid pace! I'm guessing you have a very specific plan in mind? I too am setting up shop in our new house, and plan on stealing a few ideas from you. 

I see you have the Portamate lumber rack. Did you pick that up from Woodcraft when they were on sale? I "accidentally" ordered two, however the first one filled up in no time so I'll be installing the second one shortly instead of returning it. I'm very happy with mine, and the price I got it for. You?


----------



## davester84

captainawesome said:


> Davester, the shop is coming along well, and at a rapid pace! I'm guessing you have a very specific plan in mind? I too am setting up shop in our new house, and plan on stealing a few ideas from you.
> 
> I see you have the Portamate lumber rack. Did you pick that up from Woodcraft when they were on sale? I "accidentally" ordered two, however the first one filled up in no time so I'll be installing the second one shortly instead of returning it. I'm very happy with mine, and the price I got it for. You?


Yeah, I picked it up on sale.... If you noticed, I actually cut it in half because I didn't have the space for the whole thing. The other half will go on the opposite wall.


----------



## trentwilson43056

Awsome bro.I've got a 10 X20 with my bike in an 8 ft section.Like yours I'm insulated and wired to the max.It's is amazing what you can do in a small shop.I feel like I have little lmitations..Like I said bro awsome shop.Enjoy it to the max.


----------



## Colorado80911

I love the Shop you have. I have an area in my back yard that would accommodate a 20' x 20 ". I like looking at shops, so I can try to figure out what I want.


----------



## davester84

Thanks guys... It's been a couple years now and I'm ready to expand again.  hopefully soon 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

